# What are your favorite animated sequences?



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Curious to know if any of you have any particular animated sequences that you consider favorites. Could be from a movie, a tv series, an OAV series, basically whatever. 

For me, I'd say that these are my all time favorites:


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PI53DLnjO8A[/YOUTUBE]to justify this being in the TV section.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

The Bike scene was the first one to come to mind but it was already posted

I'll post some in the near future.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huLkQikmSrA[/YOUTUBE]

my favorite Cowboy Bebop scene forever and ever

especially the last 3 and a half minutes.  Everything about it is perfect.  It gives you so much but at the same time it still leaves you with more of a mystery in their backgrounds than anything else.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

@*Zen*, three of the five clips I posted are from films. They may be animated, but they're still feature length movies none the less.

@*Parallax*, it was an obvious choice. It was one of the most innovative scenes of its time (_from an animation standpoint, that is_).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> @*Zen*, three of the five clips I posted are from films. They may be animated, but they're still feature length movies none the less.



they are from "Anime" films i'm trying to help by putting some thing  from western animation in which is what this section is for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2012)

Batman:under the red hood:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os3VkJzsCVg[/YOUTUBE] 

Must have watched this fight atleast 30 times already

Hajime No Ippo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Vh8tVPjHk[/YOUTUBE]

Dempsey roll!

Rurouni Kenshin:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6yURz5vtVc[/YOUTUBE]

may as well end it with a tear jerker


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> they are from "Anime" films i'm trying to help by putting some thing  from western animation in which is what this section is for.



I'm not gonna argue over semantics, but the Konoha Theatre's description is as follows: _"Talk about movies, television, musicals, and plays here!"_

Unless something has changed within the medium of filmmaking, 'Ghost in the Shell', 'Akira' and 'Millennium Actress' still count as movies--and nowhere in the description does it say this section is limited to strictly Western culture.

Also, keep in mind I'm asking for people's favorite animated scenes from films or shows all across the globe.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm not gonna argue over semantics, but the Konoha Theatre's description is as follows: _"Talk about movies, television, musicals, and plays here!"_
> 
> Unless something has changed within the medium of filmmaking, 'Ghost in the Shell', 'Akira' and 'Millennium Actress' still count as movies--and nowhere in the description does it say this section is limited to strictly Western culture.



they would still traditionally be talked about in the anime section.

any way

[YOUTUBE]bhRFX2VABc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QqHObo1yvyg[/YOUTUBE]

good fight

[YOUTUBE]iNwtzV1dZEc[/YOUTUBE]

I also like certain portions of this fight.  I wish there was a subbed version of this on youtube.

[YOUTUBE]ddjEK9FDp2o[/YOUTUBE]

I also really like this whole fight but I chose the end portion cause that's some slick ass animation


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]APHzdQjB-Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

Classic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UACZqdAP4yA[/YOUTUBE]

I'll write why.  What an amazing ending (at least to me, none of that cryogenic crap) to one of my favorite animated series of all time.  The credits are great as well.  It was somehow beautiful the way the Wing Zero Custom began to fall apart in the sky.

And I'll counter with this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn32aPwgXIk[/YOUTUBE]

Sure, it's computer animated, but what a touching scene.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2012)

KnK visuals has always been spectacular. The way everything just flows together is amazing. Their soundtrack also are a big help to even their shittiest of scenes in the earlier movies.    

I wish I could find the scene with Souren's face when he:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finds out you can't cage Shiki




I've never laughed so hard in such a serious moment .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RNelByTqFnA[/YOUTUBE]

It's kinda hard picking an Evangelion moment that I prefer the most but I think this may be it (or certain portions of ep 23 and 24).


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Very good choice there, Parallax. 

Tetra approved. :up


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

Tetra: That Gundam Unicorn scene is fantastic.  



Parallax said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huLkQikmSrA[/YOUTUBE]





Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]APHzdQjB-Ak[/YOUTUBE]



Those are fantastic scenes and definitely up there among my favorite animated scenes with the Cowboy Bebop scene being my favorite.

My favorite scene from Evangelion is the last moment of Rebuild of Evangelion 2.22 when Eva 01 goes berserk.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dmluf-qVuyY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]daBq278GJlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tetra: That Gundam Unicorn scene is fantastic.
> 
> My favorite scene from Evangelion is the last moment of Rebuild of Evangelion 2.22 when Eva 01 goes berserk.



I still stand by my statement that it's the best Gundam moment to happen in years. A lot of years.

Ditto on 'Evangelion.' The fact that "Give Me Wings" was playing throughout that entire segment made it all the more better. Excellent choice.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

I think there are a lot of singular scenes I really enjoy from Eva 2.22 more than the series

but the End of Eva ending is so amazing because without proper context it makes no sense, but if you've obviously watched the whole series it's so amazingly rewarding.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2012)

All this Unicorn talk reminds me that I'm on OVA 4. I need to find some spare time to watch it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> All this Unicorn talk reminds me that I'm on OVA 4. I need to find some spare time to watch it.



Wait til' you get to volume 5. Best episode in the series so far.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

if were talking about Evagellion...

[YOUTUBE]Y3lAoTFpgnE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Soundtrack Dissonance. 


And of course the main event

[YOUTUBE]y1Vu8-t_AWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hgWBvRmP1bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> [YOUTUBE]hgWBvRmP1bc[/YOUTUBE]



andd thats why clayface is the most underrated Batman Villian


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2012)

Batman: The Animated Series in general did some marvelous things with the villains.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2012)

I didn't know you were a KnK fan Petes O:


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I didn't know you were a KnK fan Petes O:



yusss


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)

i could probably post a bunch of other kara no kyoukai scenes but that'd get repetitive. also some stuff from legend of korra was great but i think everyone's seen that recently already

and a curse upon you zen for posting sword of the stranger already


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> and a curse upon you zen for posting sword of the stranger already



There are other fights in the movie


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)

but you posted the most exciting and kinetic of them (though least bloody).

im pretty sure you saw that movie because of me too


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> but you posted the most exciting and kinetic of them (though least bloody).
> 
> im pretty sure you saw that movie because of me too



maybe , i have a list of shit to watch and you may be the reason it was on there in the first place.

any way speaking of samurai

[YOUTUBE]bmkxsQnNujI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IfwoRE747Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Nrb3EqGEI_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4OhMaQ-qBsA[/YOUTUBE]

Beautiful episode and best of the series. 

[YOUTUBE]53OyPYa7SEI[/YOUTUBE]

Perfect episode. Flawless and which is why the show was so great. 

[YOUTUBE]JdgJqaz7p7M[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]8xYC3P7eoWY[/YOUTUBE] 

Just who the hell do you think he is. 

[YOUTUBE]2ETKjQ81qlQ[/YOUTUBE]

Very underrated series.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2012)

@*Amuro*,

can't believe I left out the 08th MS Team/Norris battle; I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFRWIHQPggo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9-rloR-CaxE[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorite scenes in Eureka 7.


----------



## Swag Loon (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UXHj1SwFZQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Paptala (Jul 9, 2012)

Shonen:
[YOUTUBE]e58S2n5Ue64[/YOUTUBE]
Shoujo:
[YOUTUBE]72e0s4pxDG0[/YOUTUBE]

And almost anything from Madoka, only YT doesn't have any actual scenes that I could find


----------



## Amuro (Jul 9, 2012)

*Spoilers for the end of Gunbuster* so don't moan at me if you haven't seen it yet.

[YOUTUBE]UD1BkJayylQ[/YOUTUBE]

I cry manly tears every time, fantastic.


----------



## Glued (Jul 9, 2012)

Tarzan vs Sabor
[YOUTUBE]iIQU2WUZ8ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YAkDnIQ0yS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 9, 2012)

Interview


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

KurosakiIchigo15 said:


> Interview



Proof filler doesn't have to suck.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2012)

Click and see what I chose.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPW3mvAN0Rc[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzXcKGp-AA8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzSNrwNpw0g[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQblCuUZWw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ0ODCMC6xs&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWHHsdE_oQg[/YOUTUBE]




And, everything from this series:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_ljMDJ4uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Proof filler doesn't have to suck.



that was awful


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 9, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> that was awful



you're opinion is awful.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2012)

i'm sorry but nothing from DBZ should be in this thread.

unless the movies have significantly better animation i never watched any of the movies


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> i'm sorry but nothing from DBZ should be in this thread.



Leave now


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]A89raehoAJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2012)

that has one of the best villain lines ever palpaitine.


I wonder dose stuff like this count?

[YOUTUBE]Ke9wtbzGjCI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xQ3OZfPsP2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Glued (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot...The corpse Bride

[Youtube]o86I5qNRqnA[/Youtube]

And of course, the nightmare before christmas

[Youtube]Wv1HX80u5x4[/Youtube]

Tim Burton, what happened to you?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HD9rrXX0HnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I can't believe I forgot...The corpse Bride
> 
> [Youtube]o86I5qNRqnA[/Youtube]
> 
> ...



Can't believe I forgot this one...

[YOUTUBE]xpvdAJYvofI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y7lBePyPlOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YHPOnWczkXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

